# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκουπακι hoover

## gponiris

Βαζω το σκουπακι hoover s36dw6 στην πριζα και ενω αναβει το λαμπακι φορτισης δεν δινει σημαδια ζωης.Μου φαινεται οτι μυριζει λιγο καμενο.
Ελεγα να αλλαζα τις μπαταριες του(υποθετω οτι ειναι οι πρασινες στη φωτο) αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τις βγαλω.
Προσπαθησα να βγαλω τον ελικα (για να ξεβιδωσω το μοτερ απο τον σκελετο μηπως εχω προσβαση στις μπαταριες) αλλα φαινεται κολλημενος και φοβηθηκα μην τον σπασω.
Θελω τα φωτα σας και φυσικα αν αξιζει η επισκευη του
100_9208.jpg100_9209.jpg100_9210.jpg100_9211.jpg

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Ελεγξε τις μπαταριες αν εχουν τάση. Αν όχι...
Δες το φορτιστη του αν ειναι AC/AC. Αν ναι τοτε εχει κάψει τη δίοδο μέσα στο σκουπάκι που κόβει την μια ημιπεριοδο του εναλλασομένου για να φορτίζει η μπαταρία. Με ενα πολυμετρο στη μετρηση διοδου μπορεις να το ελεγξεις ευκολα. 
Αλλιως εχουν τελειωσει oi μπαταριες τον κύκλο ζωης τους πρεπει να τις αλλαξεις.

Στην περιπτωση που καηκε το μοτερ το πετάς.

----------


## katmadas

ειχα αλλαξει μπαταριες σε ενα τετοιο.
Ξεκολησα την πλακετα και τις εβγαλα συρταρωτα.
Αλλα πριν αγορασεις δοκιμασε το με εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο να δεις οτι οντως δουλευει.

----------


## gponiris

> Ελεγξε τις μπαταριες αν εχουν τάση. Αν όχι...
> Δες το φορτιστη του αν ειναι AC/AC. Αν ναι τοτε εχει κάψει τη δίοδο μέσα στο σκουπάκι που κόβει την μια ημιπεριοδο του εναλλασομένου για να φορτίζει η μπαταρία. Με ενα πολυμετρο στη μετρηση διοδου μπορεις να το ελεγξεις ευκολα. 
> Αλλιως εχουν τελειωσει oi μπαταριες τον κύκλο ζωης τους πρεπει να τις αλλαξεις.
> 
> Στην περιπτωση που καηκε το μοτερ το πετάς.


Πως καταλαβαινω αν ειναι ac/ac ? 100_9214.jpg
Δεν εχω γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης οποτε πες μου αν τα εκανα σωστα.
Εβαλα το πολυμετρο στον εναν πολο της πρωτης μπαταριας και στον αλλο της τελευταιας(εκει που εχουν καλωδια) και μετρησα με κλιμακα βολτ.Μου εβγαλε 1.3-1.4
Πως μετραω τη διοδο και βασικα ποια ειναι?
Το μοτερ πως το μετραω?
(Αν βοηθανε οι εικονες δειξε μου)




> ειχα αλλαξει μπαταριες σε ενα τετοιο.
> Ξεκολησα την πλακετα και τις εβγαλα συρταρωτα.
> Αλλα πριν αγορασεις δοκιμασε το με εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο να δεις οτι οντως δουλευει.


Πως να το δοκιμασω αυτο κ τι τροφοδοτικο χρειαζομαι?Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι ενωμενο με τη βαση.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

AC AC ειναι οπως στο ειπα ο φορτισης σου οποτε μεσα στο σκουπάκι εχει σιγουρα μια ή δύο διοδους σε σειρα (για να πετυχουν την επιθυμητη  ταση στον παλμο φορτισης). 
Το μοτερ θα το μετρησεις με το πολυμετρο στη μετρηση της αντιστασης να μην βγαζει ουτε ανοιχτοκυκλωμα ουτε βραχυκυκλωμα. Αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι ασφαλες. Θα εισαι σιγουρος μονο αν του δωσεις εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια.
Η διοδοι ειναι μαλλον τα 2 μαυρα εξαρτηματα που εχουν βαλει σε θερμοσυστελλομενο αν βλεπω καλα.

----------


## gponiris

Τελικα πως μπορω να δοκιμασω χωρις τις μπαταριες πανω του αν οντως λειτουργει το μοτερ του?
Τι φορτιστη θα χρειαστω για τη δοκιμη και πως θα τον τοποθετησω?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τελικα πως μπορω να δοκιμασω χωρις τις μπαταριες πανω του αν οντως λειτουργει το μοτερ του?
> Τι φορτιστη θα χρειαστω για τη δοκιμη και πως θα τον τοποθετησω?


Το βασικό είναι να βγάλεις την πλακέτα και όταν γίνει αυτό θα αποκαλυφτούν τα δύο άκρα δηλαδή τα δύο συρματάκια του μοτέρ . Εκεί πρέπει να δώσεις τάση από ένα τροφοδοτικό (γύρω στα 7 βόλτ καλά είναι) για να δεις αν γυρίζει το μοτέρ. Αν είναι φρακαρισμένο το μοτέρ από βρωμιές μπορεί να τραβήξει λίγο παραπάνω ρεύμα θα το δεις στο αμπερόμετρο του τροφοδοτικού κι έτσι θα αποφασίσεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις.

----------

gponiris (21-04-16)

----------

